# New Wild Pigeon in the Loft!!



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys!! Something cool happened yesterday! My two pigeons that i let out frequently brought back another pigeon from somewhere. (Probably from one of the local farms somewhere) But it's interesting, cause all my pigeons are white, and they brought back a white pigeon too. Very interesting. I'll try posting pictures if I can.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I used to have a hen that would bring home the neighborhood squeakers. I couldn't figure out where they were all coming form or how they leaned to get in until I saw her coaxing one inside. She was quite amazing.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

This guy with the black tail is the new pidge in the loft. He paired up with one of our girls.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

They found an empty robin nest and was going to lay their eggs in there.!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is so cool.. just a reminder be sure to check them for mites as wild bird's nest can harbor them for a spell..


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice looking bird. It looks like it might be a roller or at least have roller blood. The beak is even a bit dove-like. Nice look - all white bird with a black tail!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes very cute bird there, doesnt look feral at all to me . I get ferals here all the time now for some reason and they have a very distinct look about them which your bird doesnt seem to have .


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

this may be a feral. A very beautiful feral pigeon. I doubt its roller.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

its very cute bird maybe roller or black tail pigeon which flies in groups/kits


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

looks like a tail-marked with plain head old german owl. I know a guy who breeds them, rare now days.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sdymacz said:


> looks like a tail-marked with plain head old german owl. I know a guy who breeds them, rare now days.


That's an awfully long beak for an Old German Owl.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_German_Owl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS FROM 2011 so you may not get a response.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> THIS THREAD IS FROM 2011 so you may not get a response.


I just replied because I got an email that someone had responded to the thread yesterday.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

ptras - thats why I said it looks like a ogo, just a guess on this one, thinking isn't knowing  Ive got couple that have longer beaks and black on top


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ptras said:


> I just replied because I got an email that someone had responded to the thread yesterday.


Ahh...haven't seen you here in awhile! How are you?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Ahh...haven't seen you here in awhile! How are you?


Hello fellow New Englander! You're right...only been popping in when I need to research something since last fall. Things are going well. Expanded the farm with a pair of Nigerian Dwarf Goats recently. Don't you keep goats also?

Peter


----------

